# 3 Bedroom in Orlando for Universal and Sea World Trip



## pnappleprincess (May 28, 2015)

Any recommendations for a 3 bedroom TS that is great for toddlers in the Orlando area?  Based on feedback I have seen here - I have a ressie for Marriott Harbour Lake - but the largest they have is a 2 bedroom and we probably need at least a 3.   So far, Bonnet Creek only had a 2 BD available as well.  

Or - do you feel Harbour Lake is worth the extra to price out 2 units?


----------



## silentg (May 28, 2015)

Try Summer Bay they have 3 bedroom houses!


----------



## cds62 (May 28, 2015)

All of the HGVC properties have three bedroom villas. HGVC Sea World and Parc Soleil are very close to both parks.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2015)

Are you looking for exchanges or rentals?  What time of year?


----------



## pnappleprincess (May 28, 2015)

@silentg and @cds62 THANKS!!!  I will check them out now!  Do you know if they have fun activities / splash areas for toddlers?  We will go to the parks a little - but will be spending most of the time at the resort.  

@tschwa2 this would be a Sunday to Sunday rental for June 7 - 14.  However - we may not make it until early Monday for the actual check in.


----------



## PigsDad (May 28, 2015)

If you stay at the HGVC SeaWorld, you can get a FREE front-of-the-line pass for the days you go to SeaWorld.

That place is great for toddlers as well.  It has a large, COVERED playground and great pools.

Kurt


----------



## pnappleprincess (May 28, 2015)

silentg said:


> Try Summer Bay they have 3 bedroom houses!



They have a beach!!!


----------



## cds62 (May 28, 2015)

If you are looking for June of this year, there are no three bedrooms available at any of the HGVC properties at this time. HGVC Sea World is great for kids. We stayed there many times when the kids were small and they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## elaine (May 28, 2015)

summer bay is fairly far from Universal--plan on a solid 30+ minute drive, more if traffic. Most Marriotts sleep 8. The 2nd BR @ Harbour Lakes has 2 dbl or queen beds. The units @ Harbour Lakes are quite large. If you can squeeze into a 2BR, you might consider it.  As you know, the pirate pool area is great for kids, but we really liked the overall layout for teens/adults, as well, plus I liked the smaller footprint, as it was easy to walk to all of the amenities. It's a quick drive to Univ. and there is a good back road, as well. And, it's around the corner from SW.  For this summer, it will be tough to find a 3BR.


----------



## pnappleprincess (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for checking @cds62.  

@elaine - I am finding that out!  We normally are not this last minute.  I did manage to find a 3 bedroom (currently on hold with Wyndham Reunion Resort) - but that is not close to SW or Uni either - and it is really really expensive bc it is direct and not renting a TS.  

I could not find any availability at Summer Bay either.  That Marriott definitely sounds nice.  Do you know if they have grills or a lazy river?


----------



## elaine (May 29, 2015)

gas grills-yes. The one we used was across from the pirate pool in a little "rec" area that had a mini playset (slide, etc.), covered area with Ping-Pong and/or fuseball table, and then a gas firepit nearby (for supervised Marriott activity marshmellow roasts, I am guessing). just surf the web for pool photos. No lazy river, but the pirate pool is pretty nice. It is also on a lake. I think you can rent paddle boats (maybe). I have also stayed at Summer Bay. I strongly prefer Marriott, IMHO.  Harbour Lakes is well designed for younger kids--they also have a kids club with activities--and at least 1-2 kids nights out each week for $25 or so, in case you don't have any babysitters and want a night out at a restaurant. They even had 2 hrs wine/cheese tasting  for $25PP and they would watch your kids for free or $5 or so.


----------



## silentg (May 29, 2015)

What dates are you looking for? Did you look in TUG marketplace? I saw a few things there?


----------



## pnappleprincess (Jun 2, 2015)

elaine said:


> gas grills-yes. The one we used was across from the pirate pool in a little "rec" area that had a mini playset (slide, etc.), covered area with Ping-Pong and/or fuseball table, and then a gas firepit nearby (for supervised Marriott activity marshmellow roasts, I am guessing). just surf the web for pool photos. No lazy river, but the pirate pool is pretty nice. It is also on a lake. I think you can rent paddle boats (maybe). I have also stayed at Summer Bay. I strongly prefer Marriott, IMHO.  Harbour Lakes is well designed for younger kids--they also have a kids club with activities--and at least 1-2 kids nights out each week for $25 or so, in case you don't have any babysitters and want a night out at a restaurant. They even had 2 hrs wine/cheese tasting  for $25PP and they would watch your kids for free or $5 or so.



Thanks for the feedback Elaine!  I THINK I have it narrowed down between Reunion Resorts and Marriott Harbour Place! Now it is just based on cost and availability.


----------



## pnappleprincess (Jun 2, 2015)

silentg said:


> What dates are you looking for? Did you look in TUG marketplace? I saw a few things there?



Thanks silentg - We are going on Monday (June 8).  I didn't see anything for our dates in the last minute or the marketplace - but I will keep looking. When booking last minute  - you just have to kinda take what pops up!


----------



## pnappleprincess (Jun 2, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> If you stay at the HGVC SeaWorld, you can get a FREE front-of-the-line pass for the days you go to SeaWorld.
> 
> That place is great for toddlers as well.  It has a large, COVERED playground and great pools.
> 
> Kurt



I think I may plan a sea world specific trip for this one!!    I have heard great things about HGVC properties and we plan to take the girls to Sea World at some point.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 2, 2015)

Marriott's  Imperial Palms have only 3 bd.  BUT if your trading into a Marriott maybe that Marriott would be a better trade option.


----------



## pnappleprincess (Jun 2, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> Marriott's  Imperial Palms have only 3 bd.  BUT if your trading into a Marriott maybe that Marriott would be a better trade option.




Thanks Bill - we are actually looking to rent from an owner or book directly with the resort.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 2, 2015)

pnappleprincess said:


> I think I may plan a sea world specific trip for this one!!    I have heard great things about HGVC properties and we plan to take the girls to Sea World at some point.



Sent you a PM


----------

